# My collection



## Plissken (Dec 29, 2011)

Ok here's the lastest addition to my arsenal. I just picked up a new Smith & Wesson M&P15. Below it, is my Bushmaster M4 with EOTech, 3x Magnifier and MagPul rear flip up sight. I figured having two AR type platforms, one with optics and one with regular iron/battle sights would cover all of the bases. No need for removing and refitting for the mission, just pick the battle gun I need to get the job done... If the need were to ever arrise LOL.

[attachment=0:zux8dwdb]Boy Scout Field Manual 015 (800x600) (640x480).jpg[/attachment:zux8dwdb]


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

So damn new the sticker is still on it! 

What are you getting next?


----------



## Plissken (Dec 29, 2011)

I've a Glock 23 Gen 4 in lay-away right now. Will pick it up on pay day.


----------



## gitnready4it (Jan 27, 2012)

I have the gen 4 G23 and love it. Small enough to conceal yet full size grip for better control. Nice choice!


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

I got the Glock 27 and some pearce grip extenders, that way I can use ANY glock .40cal magazine. With the grip (pinky) extender it also adds another round for capacity and you can still conceal the little bastard!

Nice ARs, I've never been a fan of ARs.....UNTIL, I got a good deal on my DPMS and now they make me smile


----------



## Plissken (Dec 29, 2011)

[attachment=0:9w0nrw1u]GLOCK.JPG[/attachment:9w0nrw1u]


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

Nice addition! The other thing people don't seem to realize is all the conversion kits you can get, essentially you can turn that into a 9mm or a .357sig with simply buying a barrel and the magazines....pretty sweet if you ask me you can turn it into a 9mm for the range to save on cash!


----------



## mcgeorge (Nov 3, 2011)

Very nice. I always considered glocks, aks, ar's something someone invented in shop class, but over time considered them very cool looking. That is nice that they put those extras in there, and I didn't know they can be converted like that. I know what I'm going to start saving for now.


----------



## AZoney (Sep 27, 2011)

Glocks are way much better than Sigs imo.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

Yeah, I don't have much experience with sigs, I think I shot a magazine of .40 through a friends, but I know that for about 600-650 you can get a Glock .40, order a 9mm conversion barrel and magazine, and basically have 2 guns in one....cheap one for the range, and one with some punch for self defense!


----------

